# Alcohol based tincture to cook down before making edibles



## dm702jae (Feb 2, 2015)

So i made so alcohol based tincuture and left it in the freezer for over a week but i want to make some gummies and hard candy so am i supposed to cook the tincture down to like an oil or to cook alcohol out before using for my candy? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 2, 2015)

What kind of alcohol did you use?


----------



## Beezcheeze (Feb 2, 2015)

I made some Lolipops recently. I grind my bud up and seal it up really good in a ceramic dish. Pop it in the oven and turn to 250 from 25-35 min. Take the dish out and let it completly come to room temp before opening up the foil. Then freeze the plant material and a bottle of isopropfic alcohol, the higher % the better. Or ever clear im sure would work. Then put the frozen bud in a mason jar and fill the jar up with the alcohol an inch above the plant material or so. Gently swish the jar around for 30-45 seconds and quickly strain through coffe filter. Let the alcohol evaporate and scrape up te oil. Or let almost all the alcohol dry out and you will have a very strong potent tincure that you can pour into your lolipop sugars after they reach the 295 or desired temp. The alcohol left will quickly boil off. Mine turned out so good and taste like something you'd get from a dispensary. One lolipop out of a 10 gram batch gets me baked


----------



## dm702jae (Feb 2, 2015)

i used 151


----------



## dm702jae (Feb 2, 2015)

Beezcheeze said:


> I made some Lolipops recently. I grind my bud up and seal it up really good in a ceramic dish. Pop it in the oven and turn to 250 from 25-35 min. Take the dish out and let it completly come to room temp before opening up the foil. Then freeze the plant material and a bottle of isopropfic alcohol, the higher % the better. Or ever clear im sure would work. Then put the frozen bud in a mason jar and fill the jar up with the alcohol an inch above the plant material or so. Gently swish the jar around for 30-45 seconds and quickly strain through coffe filter. Let the alcohol evaporate and scrape up te oil. Or let almost all the alcohol dry out and you will have a very strong potent tincure that you can pour into your lolipop sugars after they reach the 295 or desired temp. The alcohol left will quickly boil off. Mine turned out so good and taste like something you'd get from a dispensary. One lolipop out of a 10 gram batch gets me baked


so i finished it and now strained it a couple times i used an oz of bud grinded up after i decarbed it! so did you boil it until it was like an oil? i was watching the magic butter video on youtube and he boiled his down but idk if i have to do that because it is very strong!


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 2, 2015)

sounds like you already successfully made your tincture, if it is already quite strong enough
id leave it at that

if you want to reduce the alcohol to concentrate it more, id recommend doing so with no heat
cover with a cooking screen or cheese cloth and put a fan over it
since the goodies have already been extracted and mixed into solution there is no more need for heat at that point.

as far as making candies, I personally would completely evaporate the tincture,
scrape the hash,
stick the hash on the end of my candy thermometer and stir it in to the lollipop sugar


----------



## dm702jae (Feb 2, 2015)

Texas(THC) said:


> sounds like you already successfully made your tincture, if it is already quite strong enough
> id leave it at that
> 
> if you want to reduce the alcohol to concentrate it more, id recommend doing so with no heat
> ...


i have actual bubble hash and a lot of it! so basically the tincture is really strong and the alcohol in it is strong smelling but it looks great! i also made canna honey too! can i use that?


----------



## heckler73 (Feb 2, 2015)

dm702jae said:


> i used 151


If you used ethanol, then you can just mix it with your candy sugar. No need to waste effort reducing it further.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 2, 2015)

true, no need if its ethanol
I just reduce all the way just so I can weigh how much I yielded


----------

